# Site Outage, 19 Jul 2017



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks, unfortunately the site was down for a few hours this morning due to a server upgrade that introduced some serious issues. The problem has been resolved and we are back up as of a few minutes ago.

Thanks for your patience.


Cheers
Mike


----------

